# Really old-skool rides: Models of Yesteryear!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I was just in my local hobby shop the other day and was amazed by how many die cast collectibles there are now. I then got thinking about when all of this started, and it occurred to me it was probably with the old Matchbox Models of Yesteryear. 

My Uncle has collected cars since he was a kid, and he had some of the first *Models of Yesteryear*. He and I were amazed at how much the lineup, as well as the cars themselves, have changed in the decades. It seemed like a cool thing to put up on my website, since I like die cast as well as plastic replicas. 

So, I decided to put up a new section on my website to sort of trace the evolution of the Models of Yesteryear, as well as give people a chance to appreciate them. If you like die cast, or early cars or history, I think you’ll find something to enjoy!

Check it out, and let me know what you think. My uncle has a lot of these, so I’ll be adding more in the future!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Very nice stuff! Lots of WW1 era cars there too!


----------

